# Electric tankless?



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So I've got a construction trailer that has a shower and lav, owner was asking about an all electric tankless water heater that would serve about 4 or so showers a day. My local supply house has the Eemax HA013240 that supposedly is rated for 7.5 GPM, its seems small for those numbers anyone have any experience with these and I'm up for other electric tankless options for this application. Thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What about a propane tankless?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> What about a propane tankless?


OSHA or governing agency doesn't want a propane tank for this application on site. I'm tryin to just push a 40 gal electric but he wants something small and compact


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You've got to watch out for your incoming cold water, you may not meet your delta T

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> ......Eemax HA013240 that supposedly is rated for 7.5 GPM.......


That one replace the Eemax 144TC. Min flow 0.7 GPM, Max 4.8 GPM. 
Installed one a couple years ago (144TC model) in one apartment (just one sink, one shower) because owner wanted safe energy and space, I didn't like the idea but.... owner called me back a week later to replaced for an electrical 40 gallons w.h.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

tell him it would work fine for them if they just install shower restrictors on all the faucets that would gear down the water to about what it would feel like if someone was pissing on them......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So I've got a construction trailer that has a shower and lav, owner was asking about an all electric tankless water heater that would serve about 4 or so showers a day. My local supply house has the Eemax HA013240 that supposedly is rated for 7.5 GPM, its seems small for those numbers anyone have any experience with these and I'm up for other electric tankless options for this application. Thanks


Who's getting busy on that construction site that requires 4 showers a day?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

The technology just isn't there in my opinion yet

Push for the propane?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Who's getting busy on that construction site that requires 4 showers a day?


Well the secretary is a blond Swedish bombshell....holy chit is she gorgeous, so it could be that!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> The technology just isn't there in my opinion yet
> 
> Push for the propane?


That's what I was sure of, I just haven't really been up to date on tankless for about the last year and a half, so was hoping something came onto the market. No propane tanks allowed for this application, so he'll have to go electric tank. Thanks all


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

These work great 

http://www.stiebel-eltron-usa.com/tempra.html


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ill look into those, thanks Will!


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Will said:


> These work great
> 
> http://www.stiebel-eltron-usa.com/tempra.html


Installed one of their units (stiebel) in a garage loft, basic occupancy bathroom with shower and ks. It worked really well for what it was spec'd for. Municipal building had pou units of theirs put in for bathrooms as well an never heard o any issues. Emco sourced ours.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Hubbell makes a great electric tankless heater...I installed some of them at the Cotton Bowl during the recent renovation. The only trick is, for them to be efficient you need to run 440 volts to them...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the input fellas'! After having the contractor look into the electrical requirements for tankless and the inability to allow a propane tank, were just gonna go with a standard electric tank.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

supakingDFW said:


> Hubbell makes a great electric tankless heater...I installed some of them at the Cotton Bowl during the recent renovation. The only trick is, for them to be efficient you need to run 440 volts to them...


In about 2 weeks the only thing running great at the Cotton Bowl will be the Sooner's offense.

David


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> In about 2 weeks the only thing running great at the Cotton Bowl will be the Sooner's offense.
> 
> David


Oh Sh!T! No u didn't!:laughing:


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> In about 2 weeks the only thing running great at the Cotton Bowl will be the Sooner's offense.
> 
> David



OHHH SNAP!!...That's a good one!..My wife is a UT alum, can't wait to tell her that one:laughing:


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I've installed a few electric on demands before and not had any issues. I always put a cartrage filter before them. The only scary part is the ones I put in require a double 60 amp breaker.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Again the stiebel eltron tempra work amazingly good. The pull the juice, but for the right situation I like them. Good quality and good company


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the most interesting question is why he needs four showers a day? What's his office help look like? Lol


----------



## Speedy petey (Nov 30, 2014)

I know this question is a couple of months old, but you really have to watch out for the load as some have alluded to. Unless the trailer has a lightly loaded 200A service you will not have enough amperage to run a "whole house" type unit. 
In a setting like this I would definitely push for a tank style unit.


----------



## mcnugget (Dec 1, 2014)

used eemax for single sink before,they give you a 0.5 aerator directions say must be used,so would guess their gpm ratings are low.Just put one in 2weeks ago.Put one in for 3 sinks a few years ago went oversized so may have been your model.Element fried in about 2yrs,tech support was helpful,wasnt hard to change.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2015)

Will said:


> Again the stiebel eltron tempra work amazingly good. The pull the juice, but for the right situation I like them. Good quality and good company


I rarely put in a electric tankless water heater, but when I do this is the one I will install.


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Good call on having them go with the tank type. If you look at that spec sheet on the one the supply house had, sure it can get 4.8 GPM, but you're only getting 20-30 degree rise; might as well swish the water around in your mouth, pour it in a cup then dump it on your head to bathe.

These electric tankless are GREAT, if you've got the budget for the 4-6 gauge wire and 50-60+ Amp breakers, I've done a lot of commercial break room upfits and the minimum I'd recommend simply for a sink and dishwasher is a 9KW unit [brands are 6 one way; half dozen the other] and typically the disconnects are bigger than the heater itself, looks great under the cabinet! So for showers, I'd recommend the 54KW Keltec by Bradley - haha


----------

